# Cayo Costa State Park, Pine Island Sound, Florida.



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Any one been?

We are heading south soon and havent chosen a destination. Our boat is too small to spend many nights on. So, we need to beach and tent camp at night. We are two adults, 2 kids and a dog.

We dont always like setting up and breaking down camp, so we would like to stay put for 2 or 3 weeks if possible and use the boat to explore with day sailing.

Just wondering if any one has been to the island and what they think of 2-3 weeks there. Would like to make reservations before heading south.

Also plan to spend time in Tampa and Key Largo, but we are already familiar with those areas.


----------



## paulinnanaimo (Dec 3, 2016)

Now it makes sense why you have been paddling around the ice floes in your kayak; you've been practising for your trip to Florida.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Your draft will be great for Pelican Bay.
Pretty place and can get crowded on weekends.
As you enter from the NE, there is a mini bay that cuts back to the north. Your draft might get in there. Looks nice and lonely.
The sound is very big with skinny water. You should have more options than most.
Take skeeter spray and rod/reel.


----------



## cdy (Nov 10, 2013)

Bug spray, bug spray, bug spray -


----------

